# Network/Server connection issues on 4.2.1?



## sbello (Jun 15, 2012)

Has anyone experienced issues with getting into some apps after the 4.2.1 OTA? I have no issues with FB or most other apps, but the TMZ app won't even open, just says "Server error" and closes and the Yahoo Fantasy Football app opens, but won't let me to anything, just says network error.

I've tried everything network related such as toggling wifi, rebooting my router, unistalling/reinstalling but these apps are still having issues and it's only been happening since upgrading to 4.2.1.

the apps work fine on my gnex which is on the same wifi network, on AOKP JB Milestone 1.

update: the issue isn't 4.2.1. it was happening because of adblock plus. uninstalled it, rebooted, profit. feel free to lock thread.


----------

